# Voraussetzung für Wago 750-880 mit CoDeSys



## Fl0Bru (9 März 2012)

Ich habe seit Jahren Siemens S7 Steuerungen um die Ohren und möchte nun mal in die Wago-Welt blicken und dazu dann mit CoDeSys programmieren. Ich habe von einem Bekannten eine Wago 750-880 bekommen. Dann habe ich mir von 3S CoDeSys, nach einer Anmeldung, heruntergeladen und isntalliert (Version 2.3).

Leider konnte ich die Wago nicht als SPS auswählen. Irgendwie muss ich das Ding bestimmt noch anlegen, geht bestimmt so ähnlich wie ne GSD-Datei.

Hatte mir dann Version 3.5 installiert, genau das gleiche Ding, nur das ich hier die *.EDS Dateien von der Wago-Seite installieren konnte. Allerdings wird die 750-880 dann nicht als SPS geführt, sondern lediglich als EthernetIO oder so ähnlich.

Was benötige ich denn noch um die Wago nun im CoDeSys anlegen zu können?

Vielen Danks schonmal.


----------



## bastian c (9 März 2012)

Nabend,

die fehlen die Target Files.

Die bekommt man soweit ich weiß nur bei Wago und das auch nur indem man dort das Codesys kauft oder sich das Starterkit bestellt.
Hat man das einmal bekommt man aber auch immer wieder die neuesten Targets und Software updates.

Gruß


----------



## Boeby (17 April 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle einfach mal bei Wago beim Support anrufen und Dein Problem schildern,

dass Du Dir einen Controller "gekauft" hast und Dir leider das passende Target fehlt. 

Für gewöhnlich stellt sich Wago da nicht so an! 

Beste Lösung: Sprich Deinen zuständigen Wago-Vertriebler an und sag ihm, dass Du von Siemens 
auf Wago umsteigen willst und Dir leider die passende Software fehlt um da mal rein zu schnuppern...


----------

